# 1/4 Zip-Front Sweaters: Anyone Wearing Them?



## ESilver (Jul 1, 2005)

I have been looking at a number of these in merino wool and cashmere -- some quite nice and all very attractively priced. 

But I am not sure of this style or exactly how to wear it. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mr. Knightly (Sep 1, 2005)

I wear them all the time. They're quite flexible. You can wear them over jeans and a grey t-shirt, or under a tweed jacket with a tie. I particularly like them as a way of wearing a tie in a social context where it would otherwise seem out of place. Nobody seems to look twice if you have a 1/4 merino sweater, OCBD, and 4-in-hand necktie, even if a lot of the guys are in rugby shirts.

It also happens to be a classic example of MBA candidate casual attire. Normally, I wouldn't say that's desirable, but this is an exception.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I actually like the style (and I have two) but I think they have been drastically overdone the past few years - I'm quite sick of them by now!

I see that BB again has vast numbers of them, so apparently the trend remains.

As for use - casual.

DH


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I have one such sweater. Here is a picture I took of me wearing it one day last winter. I wear it the same way that I wear any other sweater.










Cruiser


----------



## 10gallonhat (Dec 13, 2009)

I like 1/4 zips. Can wear them with a t-shirt or a sport shirt with a button-down collar. Jeans, khakis, chinos.


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

I feel like the key to 1/4 zip sweaters (really all zip sweaters to some extent) is the neck. Some of them are too stiff and too tall so when the sweater is unzipped they "collar" is still up and is very annoying. OTOH, some of them are so floppy or short they almost end up under the collar of your shirt. The one Cruiser is wearing in that pic looks good.

I prefer the full length zip cardigan, but they seem to be getting harder and harder to find these days in anything other than fleece.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

I don't know why one would choose them over a more traditional polo-collared sweater with 3 buttons. But I'm just old-fashioned.


----------



## PJC in NoVa (Jan 23, 2005)

I like 'em. Own a couple in merino, which is pretty much the only type of sweater I wear anymore as I've developed a distaste for anything more bulky and I don't wear cashmere for fear that my heavy, gnarly 5 o'clock shadow will shred it. Plan to buy more this fall and winter in the usual classic solids such as wine, navy, black, and maybe a nice dark aubergine.


----------



## DougNZ (Aug 31, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't know why one would choose them over a more traditional polo-collared sweater with 3 buttons. But I'm just old-fashioned.


I'm with you. I don't like the way a zip pops the collar.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

I am not a fan.

There are pullovers and cardigans.

No middle ground!!


----------



## tlocke (Jan 9, 2010)

I have one 1/4 zip front sweater in a very light merino/cashmere blend by Peter Millar. Very functional under a sport coat or with jeans. I always wear with a button down shirt. Traditional but also up-to-date (maybe that's self contradictory).


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Loro Piana Roadster pullover. It's a classic and is my favourite piece of knitwear. I have in a few different colours and wear regularly.


----------



## ZachGranstrom (Mar 11, 2010)

a!!!!1 said:


> I like 1/4 zips. Can wear them with a t-shirt or a sport shirt with a button-down collar. Jeans, khakis, chinos.


This. ^


----------



## Tonyp (May 8, 2007)

I have a few. All cashmere. I only wear them casually. I would never wear a tie with them. The idea is for the sweater to give a little more warmth, that is why it has a zip up collar. Beware that the collar is not too high, otherwise it will be very uncomfortable and look terrible. I wear mine with a t-shirt underneath in any one of several colors, or a polo shirt or a OCBD if I am going to the office on a casual day. I wear jeans or Khakis with them.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I got a bunch for golf and like them as an alternative to a V-neck sweater. I don't wear them without anything underneath however - a sport shirt or knit shirt.


----------



## Haffman (Oct 11, 2010)

I like them as long as the fabric is not too thick, so merino and cashmere are good. I always carry a 1/4 zip in my bag for air travel as a versatile extra layer that's not too bulky. *


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a 1/4 neck zip-up fleece, very comfortable, friend in Zhuhai gave it me when it was cold. Prefer it over similar wool sweaters, easier to care for.


----------



## emptym (Feb 22, 2008)

I have one and like it a lot.

It's perfect for when you need to keep your neck warm but don't want to wear/carry a scarf.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

I bought a cashmere one from a thrift shop for a song, and I was really happy. Then I wore it, and I wasn't so happy. Now it just sits in my drawer. I am still debating whether or not I can pull it off. Its similar to Cruiser's, but its got a full on Polo collar. Looks a little weird. Would probably be okay under some sort of jacket that hid the 1/4 zipperness.


----------



## ESilver (Jul 1, 2005)

Wow, a lot of good responses. 

There are some very different collars among the sweaters I saw and now I have a better idea of which to select. I figure I will try one since I can;t go wrong for the prices I am seeing ($20-$35).


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I prefer a full zip. This way I can take it off if it's too warm to wear indoors.


----------



## De-Boj (Jul 5, 2009)

I have a few. They can de as casual or as dressed as you want them to be. I have a cotton one that I wear over a t-shirt for a casual look. and i have some wool ones I wear to work in the winter, over a shirt and tie. I treat them about the same way I treat a v-neck.


----------



## riyadh552 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have a few 1/4 zip sweaters, in both merino and cotton, and enjoy their versatility. This year I'll be adding a couple more, plus a couple of shawl cardigans to the Fall/Winter wardrobe.


----------



## eamuscatuli3 (Jun 12, 2006)

I just bought this one last week: https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...or=BLACK&sort_by=&sectioncolor=&sectionsize=#

Gotta say, after having owned a number of Banana Republic and J.Crew 1/4 zip cotton ones, having a 1/4 button in wool is much better.


----------



## JAGMAJ (Feb 10, 2005)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't know why one would choose them over a more traditional polo-collared sweater with 3 buttons. But I'm just old-fashioned.


+2, although I do have some zippered fleeces. I view them as being only for very casual settings, however.


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

I like them and like the look; but unfortunately, they're just too warm to wear indoors, at least in the US, so I've avoided buying one. I love the look of the models with their half-zip sweaters and sports coats, but I'd need at least <50°F to wear something like that.


----------



## catside (Oct 7, 2010)

I like them. For casual wear Columbia and North Face fleece and I used to have a BB merino which got looking old within the year so gone Goodwill. Same with my mock turtles. I won't buy BB merino again unless it's dirt cheap.


----------



## ESilver (Jul 1, 2005)

I was prepared to commit to a 1/4 zip but passed through Macy's and saw the merino polos and mocks laid out. 

I have also noticed that BB sweaters wear quickly. Alfani, however, has lasted for years.


----------

